

Announcing Tectonic: Commercial Kubernetes Platform - bakins
https://coreos.com/blog/announcing-tectonic/

======
josephjacks
Great to see CoreOS launching a supported version of their stack with a push
to make Kubernetes easier to consume in the enterprise.

IMHO, one should always consider if being opinionated about the fundamentals
of a platform is good thing when most enterprises will want to chose their own
fundamentals.

~~~
kelseyhightower
This is something that all companies that set out to build great products have
to figure out. Do you take the Apple path and attempt to build the best
product possible, even if that means limiting where and what it runs on?

While we try to answer that question, I'm pleased that CoreOS has taken great
effort to keep our opensource projects[0] separate from our commercial
offerings[1]. This allows the community, and even our competitors, to support
the "chose your own fundamentals" use case. Tectonic simply represents the
CoreOS fundamentals, which we believe encapsulates the right patterns that
will lead a large group of people to success.

[0][https://coreos.com](https://coreos.com)

[1][https://tectonic.com](https://tectonic.com)

------
sciurus
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9329259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9329259)

